# Planex for Repaints



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Every job we have been called for lately has been the worst walls and ceilings imaginable, every butt joint cracked, inside corners buckled and old wallpaper glue with torn drywall paper under 10 coats of oil on latex, then latex over oil rolled with dollar store sleeves, ceilings that have been rolled with a cat, painted over 100's of glow in the dark stars, touched up with a plunger etc....

The result; lots of taping, skimming and SANDING. You can't look bad doing this work..And referrals - we LOVE fixing this work!

Is ANYONE here using a Planex to replace pole sanding walls and ceilings in existing residential?

If so, is it successfully leveling out ceiling and walls, removing horrible lumps, roller lines and roller stipple?

Is it burning through layers of paint to the drywall causing more repair?

Are the pads gumming up with paint?

Is it to bulky to use in a 12 x 12 bedroom with bed and dresser in the middle for the floor?

I just can see using a RTS for an entire room of sanding, but I am getting sick of pole sanding the crap out of the bad ones, a scuff sand in one thing, but trying to PLANE down a bad ceiling in 100% humidity is another.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Every job we have been called for lately has been the worst walls and ceilings imaginable, every butt joint cracked, inside corners buckled and old wallpaper glue with torn drywall paper under 10 coats of oil on latex, then latex over oil rolled with dollar store sleeves, ceilings that have been rolled with a cat, painted over 100's of glow in the dark stars, touched up with a plunger etc....
> 
> The result; lots of taping, skimming and SANDING. You can't look bad doing this work..And referrals - we LOVE fixing this work!
> 
> ...


We have a full remodel we started on Friday, I will be sanding down the master bath walls with the planex on Tuesday. It is a horrible wallpaper removal followed by a sand in the paint texture. I'll take before and after planex and let you be the judge. The brilliant paper fills a bit, hoping they make a granat version for us painters. The planex does it, is slightly cumbersome if the room is full though. If I had to remove painted popcorn, the planex would be the ticket. I love the dust containment with the planex


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I have also held off on buying a planex due to the small room sizes you are often working in.

Instead I bought a Mirka Ceros 6" as it has a decent sized pad to deal with this kind of thing.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> We have a full remodel we started on Friday, I will be sanding down the master bath walls with the planex on Tuesday. It is a horrible wallpaper removal followed by a sand in the paint texture. I'll take before and after planex and let you be the judge. The brilliant paper fills a bit, hoping they make a granat version for us painters. The planex does it, is slightly cumbersome if the room is full though. If I had to remove painted popcorn, the planex would be the ticket. I love the dust containment with the planex


Bump..

What was the verdict.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Mixed reviews. Mainly because the lowest grit I had was 80,and I wish I had something more course. It removed the sand texture quite well, but i had some strie texture in the front entry that I wanted to sand smooth to retexture, and the grit I had was not aggressive enough to bear down through the paint and in turn filled the paper. I failed to take after photos, will do tomorrow. 

On a positive note, the ceiling texture was a stomp with a haphazard drag leaving small stalactites that became dust bunny breeding grounds, a quick pass if the ceiling cleaned up this eye sore.

The planex is a lot of money for a sander and my results are not definitive as I need some more aggressive grits. (currently have 80,120, and 180. You will also need a pole sander or a half pad sander to get into corners or up against casings as the guard of the planex leaves about a half inch buffer between sanding disk and edge of work area. 

I will post pics tomorrow of before and after, we were focusing on priming out the pickling white cabinets throughout today


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you used it on new drywall, ie a full level 4 or 5?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Have you used it on new drywall, ie a full level 4 or 5?


Pulled a bunch of tape lines in a garage today. Re-taped and floated about 100 ft. The planex was made for this. Super smooth and because the sanding head is so big, it feathers out amazingly well. If I did new drywall day in and day out, this would be a necessary tool for my tool box


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 11208
> 
> 
> Mixed reviews. Mainly because the lowest grit I had was 80,and I wish I had something more course. It removed the sand texture quite well, but i had some strie texture in the front entry that I wanted to sand smooth to retexture, and the grit I had was not aggressive enough to bear down through the paint and in turn filled the paper. I failed to take after photos, will do tomorrow.
> ...


 Is that your twin?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Pulled a bunch of tape lines in a garage today. Re-taped and floated about 100 ft. The planex was made for this. Super smooth and because the sanding head is so big, it feathers out amazingly well. If I did new drywall day in and day out, this would be a necessary tool for my tool box


 How well does it work on skim coated walls?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mudbone said:


> How well does it work on skim coated walls?


Great on skim coated walls. Beats the heck out of manually sanding. Especially if it is a remodel and the flooring is staying, you can literally sand with minimal prep. Prep to let the homeowner know you care but the dust extraction is nearly 100 percent.



mudbone said:


> Is that your twin?


.


Nah, thats Todd. Everyone needs a Todd.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Have you used it on new drywall, ie a full level 4 or 5?


The answer is "yes" as of now. Did a few commercial office suites this week and 2 of the three were textured but the third project was smooth. The drywaller was taping and I told him I would sand them out for kicks. Talk about easy breezy! THAT is what this thing was made for. Glide and move on. The head is so big it doesnt gouge out and because it is so big it doesnt immediately eat into the drywall paper. 

I purchased the Planex for more unorthodox reasons but it works flawlessly for the reasons it was specifically designed for.


----------

